# Front Sway Bars???



## eleuthardt (Dec 12, 2002)

I know there are a few rear sway bars out there for us. Does anyone know if they plan on developing a replacement for the front? 

Also, what about rear strut tower braces? I know we are waiting on the final release of the front tower brace.


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

Probably not worth the trouble on a front sway bar. LOTS of suspension parts to remove to reach it.

Strut tower brace... Not sure it's needed. That Altima body is REALLY stiff.


----------



## MakoMeat (Dec 4, 2002)

I think a front sway bar would be a nice complement the rear bar that out there, but doubt any one will make one for the front any time soon because it would be a major effort to just replace it.

Don’t need a rear strut tower brace, our cars don’t have "rear strut suspension".


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

I know that this mod will be more of a vanity one than a functional one, but isnt someone developing one?


----------



## PhilGood (Dec 1, 2002)

It's coming:
http://www.nissantalk.com/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=76980


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

Front sway bar, not front tower bar....

Which btw, I think is a waste of money. The Altima is one STIFF chassis.


----------



## Hardcore (Oct 16, 2002)

OhThreeSpecV said:


> *Front sway bar, not front tower bar....
> 
> Which btw, I think is a waste of money. The Altima is one STIFF chassis. *


 I agree it's already stiff enough.


----------

